# San Juan Islands Picture Thread



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

In response to the other SJ Islands thread from a few days ago, I thought I'd post up some pics from my stays there.

A few years back, I helped a friend (who'd gotten into shape by enrolling in a spinning class and now wanted to try out the real thing) pick out her first new road bike. She then organized a trip the San Juans to try out her new bike and invited us. It has since become kind of an annual thing.

I love the riding there. Each island has its own personality, which you'll need a few days of exploring to find on your own. Inter-island ferry hopping is free. The climb up Mt. Constitution is a must, as is lunch at Enzo's. There's plenty of campgrounds, which can be a fun way to handle a trip there. Taking an afternoon off the bike and going for a kayak tour can be lots of fun too.









San Juan Island on the windy side









Top of Mt. Constitution









More SJ Island









Take a kayak trip.....









...and you may just be fortunate enough to run into some Orcas









Finish the day with a pizza made by displaced New Yorker Vinny









Then watch the sun go down from the deck of a ferry. 









Free road-side food - that's my lovely wife









My 2006 Cervelo Soloist Carbon just a couple of days after taking delivery


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Great pics*

Thank for sharing. Lots of great memories for me in the islands. Somebody set up a generator and TV in a picnic shelter and I watched (along with about ten other campers) the first moon landing. When my youngest was about a year old I rode Mt. Constitution with him on my bike in a childs seat. Saw some out of town visitors celebrating, photographing, oooing and awing, over thier first 40 lb Chinook Salmon. In the morning there were tears over what the racoons had left behind. (bones picked clean). The memories go on and on....Caution on the camping though. There are lots of places to stay but it is very isolated and very popular. You don't want to go there without reservations and/or careful planning.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice Chilli! That first pic makes me want to go jump on my bike and ride there. I love the sailboat pic, too, and I hate sailing!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's a couple more for fun, so I can keep putting off doing yardwork this morning...


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

As soon as I get my post count high enough I'll post some pics from our Orcas stay/bike this summer


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

From above Doe Bay...









































From Mt Constitution...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Banosser: Beautiful! That was worth the wait.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Argentius said:


> Banosser: Beautiful! That was worth the wait.



Glad I received the email notification on this thread, I would have hated to miss Banosser's additions. 

All beautiful, but pic number five makes me long to go find a spot like that and just sit after a long, carefree ride, and let the world and all its worries melt away. Wonderful!


p.s. Banosser you should post a ride report and the photos in the Commuting and Touring forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

wow... those are great pics and what a beautiful area. Looks like a family mini vacation to Orcas Island next year with a climb up Mount Constitution should be in the works.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

some of those pics take me back to the summer I lived on Orcas in the early 80s.

my roommate from Eugene, OR were there to collect data for his master's thesis in underwater archaeology. to support ourselves, we operated the island's auto repair / tow truck service and did contract scuba diving.

rode my old Motobecane a few places, but didn't really have the time to do all that much cycling.

have some really great memories of the place.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Banosser, great photos! If you don't mind me asking, where'd you stay on Orcas? Was that your view from the room?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Great shots!! I'll have to add that to the list for this summer


----------

